# how to loss weight - 100% method



## seba (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello

I'd like to show you my transformation
If you want to lose weight you do not have to force yourself to eat only chicken with rice. You can also eat something sweet or just his favorite meal. The only important rule is to count calories. I achieved - 6kg in 6 weeks.
I'm currently using the calculator from
I wanted to ask you if someone also counts calories? any website or app ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

No one just eats chicken and rice unless they like it, but chicken and rice has calories so no sure to the point of your post? One of my clients has just dropped 20lbs in 4 weeks counting macros and not calories does that mean both work or counting macros is better than calories??


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

you have went from skinny to super skinny


----------



## benny_boy555 (Feb 2, 2015)

im confused. you cut on almost 4000 cals? or did i read it wrong?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Quid says he's something to to do with bactivebfit.cock, blatent look at me post, cos eating 4K calories he didn't get ripped unless he ran a couple of marathons a week lol


----------



## seba (Feb 15, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> No one just eats chicken and rice unless they like it, but chicken and rice has calories so no sure to the point of your post? One of my clients has just dropped 20lbs in 4 weeks counting macros and not calories does that mean both work or counting macros is better than calories??


 of course, not only rice and chicken. You can also eat pork, veal. My point is even you can eat mcdonalds to lose your weight because you're counting calories and Macro and even that you lose your weight. Counting calories and macro looks similar . but don't forget about the thermal effect of food



Heavyassweights said:


> you have went from skinny to super skinny


 thank you 



benny_boy555 said:


> im confused. you cut on almost 4000 cals? or did i read it wrong?


 3rd pic is only as a example how it's look like


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi website full of bodybuilders calorie and macro counting trainers/lifters

You can lose weight by counting calories don't you know.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Hi website full of bodybuilders calorie and macro counting trainers/lifters
> 
> You can lose weight by counting calories don't you know.


 It's something of a revelation, I'm glad he told me!


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

lose*


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

the grammar on the website is appalling

everyone knows eating in a deficit means you will lose weight. nothing new to see here

6kg in 6 weeks is not impressive at all


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Learn something new every day. Any more knowledge you can share please.....


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Learn something new every day. Any more knowledge you can share please.....


 yh try dumbells m8, gr8 forthe inner mass


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ares said:


> yh try dumbells m8, gr8 forthe inner mass


 Dbs? K thnx m8


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Jelouse you guys just are transformation great it is job good splash d1ck


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Eat food that calories fit is best way of loss wait. Now you plz download for use loss wait my MyFitnessPal rip-off app.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

seba said:


> of course, not only rice and chicken. You can also eat pork, veal. My point is even you can eat mcdonalds to lose your weight because you're counting calories and Macro and even that you lose your weight. Counting calories and macro looks similar . but don't forget about the thermal effect of food
> 
> thank you
> 
> 3rd pic is only as a example how it's look like


 TEF is only really applicable to protein and even then the difference it makes is not huge, and were as I agree that you cannot ignore the first rule of thermodynamics which is calorie in Vs calorie out you also cannot ignore nutrient partitioning plus that MPS is greater with more quality protien choices so to compare let's say the processed protein in a McChicken sandwich compared to the protein in a home cooked Chicken breast even if the calories and protein amount is the same you will get more benefit from the Home cooked Chicken than McDonalds......as the MPS would be higher in the better quality of Protein and as i am sure you are aware it is the balance between MPS and MPB that encourages muscle growth so were as less calories will mean losing weight (to a point) where the weight loss comes from makes a huge difference.

this is an extreme case but for the vast majority of people on this forum creating a optimal environment for muscle gain and fat loss is the goal not just losing weight as a number


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

So why is this different to something like MyFitnessPal?


----------



## seba (Feb 15, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> So why is this different to something like MyFitnessPal?


 first of all - the name  
MyFitnessPal like for me has poor exercise/training diary.
On the BactiveBfit you can find better. He remembers score from your last training and you can add some dropset  Also you can add measurement of body (biceps, chest etc.) and strenght results like your maximum of bench press, squat...
I think is great if you want to observe what and how much you eat, workout, weight and dimensions as the circuits of the body, and add some motivational pictures before after


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

seba said:


> first of all - the name
> MyFitnessPal like for me has poor exercise/training diary.
> On the BactiveBfit you can find better. He remembers score from your last training and you can add some dropset  Also you can add measurement of body (biceps, chest etc.) and strenght results like your maximum of bench press, squat...
> I think is great if you want to observe what and how much you eat, workout, weight and dimensions as the circuits of the body, and add some motivational pictures before after


 wow you have a sense of humour.....

essentially it is not that different to MyFitnessPal especially seeing as your first post is basically saying it assisted you with dropping weight which i have no idea how a piece of software that you yourself input the valuers of food helped you lose weight, more than a pen and paper could, essentially all it does it track your calories (which was the main point to your first post)

MFP allows you to track your workouts can plus your progress, it is clear you have a vested interest in this application but i see no value in using yet another run of the mill application when MFP does it all and has a bigger nutritional database.

i am sure it is of use but no more than the million applications that are all ready out there......


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> So why is this different to something like MyFitnessPal?


 Or my fitness pal premier!!


----------



## seba (Feb 15, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> wow you have a sense of humour.....
> 
> essentially it is not that different to MyFitnessPal especially seeing as your first post is basically saying it assisted you with dropping weight which i have no idea how a piece of software that you yourself input the valuers of food helped you lose weight, more than a pen and paper could, essentially all it does it track your calories (which was the main point to your first post)
> 
> ...


 maybe you're right


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

seba said:


> Hello
> 
> I'd like to show you my transformation
> If you want to lose weight you do not have to force yourself to eat only chicken with rice. You can also eat something sweet or just his favorite meal. The only important rule is to count calories. I achieved - 6kg in 6 weeks.
> ...


 Why did you use shadows to highlight your skinny peter andre body?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

You lost weight just by counting calories....

Mind = blown.


----------



## seba (Feb 15, 2016)

sen said:


> You lost weight just by counting calories....
> 
> Mind = blown.


 of course not.. lol


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

seba said:


> Hello
> 
> I'd like to show you my transformation
> I achieved - *6kg in 6 weeks.*


 *Photo 1 EXIF data*

Last Modified Date/Time {0x0132} = *2014:01:10* 20:40:16

*Photo 2 EXIF data*

Digitization Date/Time {0x9004} = *2015:01:02* 00:32:40

That's a long 6 weeks


----------



## Tythetitan (Feb 24, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> *Photo 1 EXIF data*
> 
> Last Modified Date/Time {0x0132} = *2014:01:10* 20:40:16
> 
> ...


 Niiiice


----------



## Tiny01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Lol ! Busted !!


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

Cypionate said:


> *Photo 1 EXIF data*
> 
> Last Modified Date/Time {0x0132} = *2014:01:10* 20:40:16
> 
> ...


 /thread


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ares said:


> yh try dumbells m8, gr8 forthe inner mass


 Inner mass.... fu**ing hell. Almost fell off the settee when I read that! classic.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cypionate said:


> *Photo 1 EXIF data*
> 
> Last Modified Date/Time {0x0132} = *2014:01:10* 20:40:16
> 
> ...


 awesome


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cypionate said:


> *Photo 1 EXIF data*
> 
> Last Modified Date/Time {0x0132} = *2014:01:10* 20:40:16
> 
> ...


 Lol good work.

Op fvxk off......that's not impressive for year. Lying [email protected]


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

lol, classic.


----------

